# 2013 union charger



## snowboardr77 (Sep 11, 2010)

Has anyone got to demo these?


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

They're the same thing as this years SL's with a full carbon injected highback, which will probably be stiffer torsionally.


----------



## snowboardr77 (Sep 11, 2010)

I am thinking about putting them on a cygnus.:dunno:


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Hell, why not.


----------



## snowboardr77 (Sep 11, 2010)

Extremo said:


> Hell, why not.


I have forces now and like them but didn't know if it would be to stiff of a binding for the cygnus.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Here's my take on them. The SL baseplate, which the charger has is much stiffer than the Force baseplate. I'm going to assume the carbon highback is going to be stiffer than the Forces both torsionally and laterally, only because its a full back and it's carbon. The asym ankle straps are a bit softer than those that come on the Force so it increase comfort but does compromise a little bit of toe side response, but it's hardly noticable, and ultimately comes down to preference. Some people complain that the Force strap is too hard. 

Now, I'm not too familiar with the Cygnus but from my understanding it's an all mtn board with a freestyle shape. The board/binding flex combo again comes down to personal preference.


----------



## Rider161 (Oct 12, 2011)

think I found bindings for my rider's choice :thumbsup: on the post SB77


----------



## snowboardr77 (Sep 11, 2010)

Rider161 said:


> think I found bindings for my rider's choice :thumbsup: on the post SB77


HUH?


----------



## Rider161 (Oct 12, 2011)

just that I didn't know about these until you posted, I've been looking for some bindings for my other board.


----------



## snowboardr77 (Sep 11, 2010)

Rider161 said:


> just that I didn't know about these until you posted, I've been looking for some bindings for my other board.


I got ya...
I think I might give these a try. I heard the price is going to be like 330.00


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

snowboardr77 said:


> I got ya...
> I think I might give these a try. I heard the price is going to be like 330.00


$330?

I'll be surprised when any binding is worth that. This isn't even about Union, I just can't see paying that much for bindings will ever pay off.


----------



## Rider161 (Oct 12, 2011)

Nivek said:


> $330?
> 
> I'll be surprised when any binding is worth that. This isn't even about Union, I just can't see paying that much for bindings will ever pay off.


Yea 330 is kinda steep wonder if I should just grab some Burton Diode's...


----------



## snowboardr77 (Sep 11, 2010)

Rider161 said:


> Yea 330 is kinda steep wonder if I should just grab some Burton Diode's...


They cost more:laugh:


----------



## Rider161 (Oct 12, 2011)

I can pick them up for a little under 300 atm.. guess it's not a lot but something 

screw it.. I'm just going to wait for the Union's to come out :laugh:


----------



## snowboardr77 (Sep 11, 2010)

Rider161 said:


> I can pick them up for a little under 300 atm.. guess it's not a lot but something
> 
> screw it.. I'm just going to wait for the Union's to come out :laugh:


Same here:laugh: I only have one weekend left and it will be done in VA.


----------

